# ISO a pair of white walls 26" x 2.35"



## bobbystillz (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello Party People! I need a pair of Bontrager white wall tires size 26" x 2.35". Anyone have a set? Open to another brand of the same size and aesthetic.
Thanks


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jun 21, 2019)

Are these what you're looking for ?






https://www.bikeahead.com/Tire-Bontrager-Solana-26-x-2-125-Whitewall-p/bon94059.htm


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 21, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Are these what you're looking for ?
> 
> View attachment 1018370
> 
> https://www.bikeahead.com/Tire-Bontrager-Solana-26-x-2-125-Whitewall-p/bon94059.htm




Ideally, yes. That listing is for 2.125" however. I need 2.35"


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jun 21, 2019)

Well if you're looking for something a little unconventional check out what these guy's have on their website - https://www.ruff-cycles.com/parts/#regulator


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 21, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Well if you're looking for something a little unconventional check out what these guy's have on their website - https://www.ruff-cycles.com/parts/#regulator



Thanks! That would be perfect, but they no longer carry balloon tires it seems. They have a 26x2.35 whitewall listed, but no stock. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ive has good luck with these from India. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-26x2-3...305092?hash=item442c8e6304:g:McEAAOSwR6Bb4Rg7


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 22, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Ive has good luck with these from India.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-26x2-3...305092?hash=item442c8e6304:g:McEAAOSwR6Bb4Rg7




Nice! 
I have been watching a pair of these on eBay. Do you happen to have a pic of them mounted on your bike?
Thanks @jimbo53 !


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 22, 2019)

They're pretty nice tires. I have them in black walls on a 51 Schwinn D13 and brown tread/whitewalls on my wife's 47 BF Goodrich DX. They use standard 26x2.125 tubes.
On the 51 I rebuilt the wheels with 11g stainless steel spokes for a more beefy look. The larger tires help carry that look off and give an extremely comfortable ride..


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2019)

Warren Wong Wheels. He can get them. Slam n Ride on facebook . These ones have the Fat Frank tread.


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 29, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> They're pretty nice tires. I have them in black walls on a 51 Schwinn D13 and brown tread/whitewalls on my wife's 47 BF Goodrich DX. They use standard 26x2.125 tubes.
> On the 51 I rebuilt the wheels with 11g stainless steel spokes for a more beefy look. The larger tires help carry that look off and give an extremely comfortable ride..
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks!


----------

